# How to locate pre-wired speaker wires



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There are machines that you hook to the wire that puts a tone on it that can be traced from the other side of the drywall.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

What you need is a tone and probe kit. You connect the tone generator portion to the exposed wire and use an induction pick-up to locate the tone at the other end of the wire.


The downside is a quality kit like a Fluke or Greenlee will set you back between $80-$100


There are some kits that can be purchased for $20-$30 but I cannot say how well the induction pick up works especially through a ceiling.


If you know someone in the telephone repair or networking industry, they may be able to help you otherwise you may have to call in a professional which could run the cost of quality tone and probe kit.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

The above only works if you can find at least one end of each wire. Otherwise you're poking holes in the ceiling. Maybe your agent made a mistake? 

Cheers!


----------



## rjniles2 (Feb 10, 2017)

Can you access the space above to look?

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------

